# [UK] Vodafone Irland: 950.000€ Strafe für "Abrechnungsfehler"



## Aka-Aka (20 April 2012)

Laut einem Bericht des irischen Independent ist es bei Vodafone zu massiven Unregelmäßigkeiten bei der Abrechnung von "Mehrwert"-Diensten gekommen. Zwischen 2008 und 2010 seien mindestens 1,9 Mio € zu viel abgerechnet worden.
Man bedaure dies.
Die irische Regulierungsbehörde verhängte eine Strafe von 950.000€. Viele der geschätzt 50.000 Betroffenen werden kaum Chancen haben, den Schaden ersetzt zu bekommen, da sie Prepaidhandies benutzt hatten.

http://www.independent.ie/business/...ded-up-to-4000-in-vodafone-error-3087058.html
(via The Scream)


----------



## Hippo (20 April 2012)

Bleiben 950.000.- € Gewinn ...
... na gut nicht ganz weil sie die Strafe vermutlich nicht als Betriebskosten von der Steuer absetzen können ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 April 2012)

Oh nein! Es gibt noch einen Betrag von 250.000€, den man auf die Seite gelegt hat für noch ausstehende Rückforderungen. Der Rest wird gespendet. Man ist ja schließlich edel.


----------

